# swithched to V power today



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well after a few months of thinking it over,the tank was due a fill up,and i went with the "V" plan on sticking with it now,so will keep an eye out for improvements or no improvements at all :lol:just out of interest i went down to the BP garage to check out the price of BP ultimate diesel and the garage wanted £1.57,vpower was £1.43 ................................................



so Vpower it is then :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You need at least 2 full tanks for ECU to switch for "better" fuel


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

Alzak said:


> You need at least 2 full tanks for ECU to switch for "better" fuel


 For diesel? First I've heard of that but happy to be corrected.

I do like a drop of Shell V Power in the Caddy. Much cleaner, doesn't smoke and smell as much and seems a lot smoother/perkier in the mid range versus supermarket crude oil. The engine does seem a little quieter as well. However, given that the engine is so rudimentary it's barely one step on from being coal fired, I'd be interested in any differences you find in the rather more advanced BMW.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes diesel I noticed improved mpg after first tank...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jagnet said:


> For diesel? First I've heard of that but happy to be corrected.


When I first got my car after a couple of fill-ups, the miles to empty suddenly shot up, so I would say it's true for a diesel too.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

My car is far superior on Vpower over standard supermarket ****.

Even more so now it's been remapped for Vpower.


----------



## Jagnet (Dec 25, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> When I first got my car after a couple of fill-ups, the miles to empty suddenly shot up, so I would say it's true for a diesel too.


 I'd be disappointed if miles to empty didn't increase after putting £100 of diesel in the car :lol:

Could that not just be down to different driving style / roads versus the previous owner?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I put it in on the last 5 fill ups and didnt notice a massive difference in mpg but i did notice a smoother running engine and was quieter on idle. Then i switched back to normal fuel and in all honest i dont really see the difference plus 90 % of my driving is motorway so i dont have to worry too much about the engine clogging up etc. 

Just dont expect miracles as there are far far more important things to worry about in life lol


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

BP Ultimate is more expensive than unicorn wee and not as good as V-Power IMO.

I find with our derv that adding Millers gives much the same result as using V-Power diesel. However, Millers petrol treatment isn't quite as good so I stick to Tesco 99 in the Panda.

Also, I think you feel the difference straight away just because the car's burning superior fuel. However, it does get better over a couple of tanks as the car adjusts.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

When I had a diesel Audi A4 I always used Millers Diesel Power Ecomax

Found it made a big difference to mpg and a slight difference in performance. Most notable for me was the lack of black clouds on start up and heavy acceleration! :thumb:

Always found the bay of e the cheapest place to buy it


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> When I had a diesel Audi A4 I always used Millers Diesel Power Ecomax
> 
> Found it made a big difference to mpg and a slight difference in performance. Most notable for me was the lack of black clouds on start up and heavy acceleration! :thumb:
> 
> Always found the bay of e the cheapest place to buy it


It is excellent stuff, makes the car run a lot smoother too.

You can get it for less than £9 if you know where to look.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Id be interested to try running my car on V-DIESEL, because al ive ever had in it, in 6months is normal Shell fuel. So I should be able to gauge if theres any improvements.

Out of interest, does anyone know how much more V-DIESEL is over normal Shell derv?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

GR33N said:


> Id be interested to try running my car on V-DIESEL, because al ive ever had in it, in 6months is normal Shell fuel. So I should be able to gauge if theres any improvements.
> 
> Out of interest, does anyone know how much more V-DIESEL is over normal Shell derv?


Usually 8p at our local Shell garages.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

im on my second tank of petrol v power after finding out my car prefers it. Its got rid of the pinking and it feel much smoother and also it runs a little quieter (if possible!) im impressed with it. I will keep using premium from now on- it might not be v power everytime due to cost but I'll not go back to 95RON now!

i used to run 95 with miller eco max additive but when using it it did not make the car feel as good as proper 98RON.

oh and my mpg has gone up by 4mpg i have even seen into the 40's (normally was 36/37mpg)


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

I run a e92 330D and will only use V Power. I actually find there is no real cost difference with using V Power vs the normal stuff. This is because I get between 3-5 MPG better consumption when using the V. 

I also notice a sharper response and as the V cleans the engine its a no brainer. 

However, if I only had a 320, i don't know if i would bother because the smaller the engine the less effect you will see.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I paid 1.37 for V power last night down my way. We have one of those 'always cheaper' petrol stations 

As for the benefits, you're doing the right thing as in assessing it yourself as it is all dependant on the car and your driving style / conditions. There was a test on 5th gear where they tested the power output across a range of engines. The results were that in some car it increased performance while in others (mainly smaller engines) it did diddly squat. this was only on power put put though, not mpg.

I only used V power (or tesco's brand when I got the 5p off a litre deal). My driving is purely london town traffic.There is only a 1 or 2 increase in mpg but the car runs so much smoother on V power and much more responsive.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm going to try this V Power in my car, and see if it makes any difference at all, plus will do my calculations as well, I assume the engine will give a better burning cycle and burn more efficiently.

Plus after a few miles, I will test the car on a long open road, and see if there's any acceleration progress.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ll post this 5th gear vid about Premium diesels again for the one or two who`ve not already seen it :thumb:
V-Power is only 7 of 8p a litre more than ordinary so its unrealistic to be expecting huge gains in either power or mpg.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very interesting video there, thanks for posting.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What's the best way to calculate costs over a period of time?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

im not even tempted by expensive diesel.
mine gets asda and its fine.
absolutly no black smoke,goes like billy **** and averages 50+mpg .
the only thing i put in mine is low ash 2 stroke.
200ml on the top of a full tank.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Matt. said:


> What's the best way to calculate costs over a period of time?


Got a smartphone? Plenty apps out there.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

PugIain said:


> im not even tempted by expensive diesel.
> mine gets asda and its fine.
> absolutly no black smoke,goes like billy **** and averages 50+mpg .
> the only thing i put in mine is low ash 2 stroke.
> 200ml on the top of a full tank.


I've heard of this, where people place 2 stroke oil in the fuel tank, soothes the engine out, I have been told, plus lubricates the injectors, not to sure if this works, but have heard of this from a few people, never tried it on mine though.

Which brand do you use PugIian, for your 2 stroke oil.

Are people aware they can place a little petrol in there tank of diesel, it does clean the system out as it's petroleum.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Which brand do you use PugIian, for your 2 stroke oil.
> 
> Are people aware they can place a little petrol in there tank of diesel, it does clean the system out as it's petroleum.


shell,it was in asda.1ltr for £4.
an old mechanic guy told me he sticks petrol through his laguna diesel.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Are people aware they can place a little petrol in there tank of diesel, it does clean the system out as it's petroleum.


NO bud !!!!!!!
Don`t ever put petrol in a modern diesel :doublesho
Lack of lube it causes ****s the fuel system
It used to be an old trick to stop diesel freezing/waxing on old diesels


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

PugIain said:


> shell,it was in asda.1ltr for £4.
> an old mechanic guy told me he sticks petrol through his laguna diesel.


Thanks, it does work, just have to be careful from time to time, as the injectors have seals on them, 3 to 5 quid worth is enough.

It's like placing a injector cleaner in your car :thumb: It's petroleum


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> NO bud !!!!!!!
> Don`t ever put petrol in a modern diesel :doublesho
> Lack of lube it causes ****s the fuel system
> It used to be an old trick to stop diesel freezing/waxing on old diesels


Might have got it wrong here then, sorry guys, for giving in correct information, ignore my previous thread please...

No petrol mixed with diesel.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Matt1982 said:


> I run a e92 330D and will only use V Power. I actually find there is no real cost difference with using V Power vs the normal stuff. This is because I get between 3-5 MPG better consumption when using the V.
> 
> I also notice a sharper response and as the V cleans the engine its a no brainer.
> 
> However, if I only had a 320, i don't know if i would bother because the smaller the engine the less effect you will see.


I have a 320, used v power for a while now and have noticed no difference what so ever over regular fuel (I only ever use shell). My brain wants me to believe but I resist and stick with actual results.
Someone mentioned about it being a cleaner burn so I will stick it out just for that reason.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I use v-power in my 1.7 Corsa which has an Isuzu engine.
Gives me better mpg at higher speeds than normal diesel did.
Normal diesel used to give low 50s when averaging 70mpg. Vpower gives mid to high 50s at the same speed. Haven't noticed a reduction in smoke as it never really smokes anyway

Well worth it imo


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am currently on my 3rd tankfull of VPower and I have noticed that I get more to the gallon, I used to get about 130/140 miles to a qurter tank from full and I have just touched 162 miles on the same quarter again. I got the same on the last tank but I paid more attention this time so that for me is better. I have also noticed that my Chrome tailpipes dont get coated with soot compared to normal Deisel so that has to be a good thing as that means less soot collecting in the DPF and engine ( I think my DPF is bust anyway ).
The next thing is power, I get alot more low down grunt now even though it was good anyway, but pulling away from standstill now is a very rapid moment and smile making.
I use to use VPower alot back when fuel was cheaper but stopped using it when the prices got silly, but still used Shell. Now the price has dropped abit I am happy to be using VPower again.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm going to try this V Power in my car, and see if it makes any difference at all, plus will do my calculations as well, I assume the engine will give a better burning cycle and burn more efficiently.
> 
> Plus after a few miles, I will test the car on a long open road, and see if there's any acceleration progress.


i doubt u will notice anything in the way of acceleration, but if ur golf is like mine it is set up to run off premium fuel for optimum performance.

u should find some mpg gains tho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

avit88 said:


> i doubt u will notice anything in the way of acceleration, but if ur golf is like mine it is set up to run off premium fuel for optimum performance.
> 
> u should find some mpg gains tho


Hi, is yours a tdi by chance, I find on BP fuel the car doe not drive that good, but esso and shell it drives better.
I'm certainly going to give the v power a go, use to use back in the days, like a once a month tankful, to be honest I really did see much difference, but the car being old, it could benefit from it, I'll be going for two tankfuls of v power, and will report my findings :thumb:


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Ran mine for a couple of months on V Power. MPG increased and a very subtle improvement in acceleration. I'd still be using it except I have to go out of my way to get it so it's only once in a while now but there was definitely an improvement. Going back to box standard diesel, the fuel economy has stuck so I think it must have cleared out some crud. Acceleration in the top end doesn't seem quite as eager when overtaking though after going back to standard.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

interesting replys,didnt think it would make a full first page lol.what i wont be doing is taking ANY advice from TRIP-TDI however :lol: i read that on average is was 3 tank fulls before any real difference,we shall see.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

silverback said:


> interesting replys,didnt think it would make a full first page lol.what i wont be doing is taking ANY advice from TRIP-TDI however :lol: i read that on average is was 3 tank fulls before any real difference,we shall see.


Thanks SilverBack  Mines going to getting to get tanked up with V Power as well, you have converted us


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks SilverBack  Mines going to getting to get tanked up with V Power as well, you have converted us


well just dont put any bloody unleaded in with it :doublesho :thumb: only joking mate.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

silverback said:


> well just dont put any bloody unleaded in with it :doublesho :thumb: only joking mate.


Red Diesel is way to go  It's cheaper, only kidding.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

silverback said:


> interesting replys,didnt think it would make a full first page lol.what i wont be doing is taking ANY advice from TRIP-TDI however :lol: i read that on average is was 3 tank fulls before any real difference,we shall see.


Improvement straight away for me but took a couple of tanks for it to peak. I get through a tank a week though so it didn't take long. Car ran a tad rough for a little while after going back to bog standard though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255937

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sirkuk said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255937
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


reading it now :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tried this V power in mine, and must admit the car does drive more smoother, plus has a better acceleration, it works even on a car that has faults, such as mine.

What happens with mine, is when the a/c is turned off, the clutch is better, less drag in first gear, but when the a/c is on, the clutch has more drag in first gear like the clutch is not releasing in time, but rips through 2nd, 3rd and 4th gears and the higher gears as well, strange as the a/c places more load on the engine, and you should get a slight power decline, but my cars the complete opposite for some reason, though the car has been too three mechanics and they find the fault and tell me very strange, but the cars going to a VW specialist next week for a proper scan and drive, something should be picked on the car.

On matter of the thread, v power does work better than regular fuel on mine, it pulls better and more smoother through the gears and less hesitation when starting from cold.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ran my car right on the red to start using 99. Went to Tesco, sold out, want to another and they sold out too. 

Put £15 95 in, then will try again.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Ran my car right on the red to start using 99. Went to Tesco, sold out, want to another and they sold out too.
> 
> Put £15 95 in, then will try again.


Tesco Momentum, that's good fuel.

BP use to do one back in the day, think it was called the silver edition as the pumps were silver in colour, this one had 102 RON, believe me you could feel the power in a supra with 850 bhp, it loved it, I'm talking years back now; I think they have stopped doing this fuel.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I use V power and it DOES make a difference, noticably more so going up hills and it idles a lot smoother.
there is also more MPG and better acceleration. been using it for about two years or so so the engine should be very clean:thumb:
Cant see that Shell would sell it with claims of increased performance if it was not true as they would leave theirselves wide open to trading standards investigation, just my thoughts.

Kev


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Tesco Momentum, that's good fuel.
> 
> BP use to do one back in the day, think it was called the silver edition as the pumps were silver in colour, this one had 102 RON, believe me you could feel the power in a supra with 850 bhp, it loved it, I'm talking years back now; I think they have stopped doing this fuel.


Wasn't it £2.50 a litre or something? :lol:

Think they just do BP Ultimate nowadays.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Wasn't it £2.50 a litre or something? :lol:
> 
> Think they just do BP Ultimate nowadays.


That's right Millns84, it was a silly price, but my mate had a Toyata Supra 850 BHP, and we tanked it up, half full, and immediately we could notice the difference, but that half a tank worth of fuel was gone in 20 minutes  did scare alot of people through the Dartford Tunnel, it was the noise of the thing plus the brutal acceleration, that was the good old days :lol: I miss them years.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

our D2 even saw an improvement 380 miles would usually give it about a quarter of tank, on v power second tank just 1 bar under 1/2...

the other c30 with the 2.0D still chumming along with about 2 mpg extra per tank


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine constantly runs on either V Power or Tesco 99 and cant really tell the difference.

Cant comment on mpg as I dont think that was high on the list when my car was built


----------



## narav (Aug 27, 2011)

Sadly, we don't have Shell fuel anymore in Portugal. Was the best fuel i ever used.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I only use V power - I do notice a difference, other than a bigger dent in my wallet


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I only use V power - I do notice a difference, other than a bigger dent in my wallet


did you forget the 'not' from the above ?

Dont know whether to try it in my BMW 320D, is it necessary ?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Been using V-Power diesel for a while now. Is it just me or does the engine oil need topping up less when using it? That is what i've found anyway


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> Been using V-Power diesel for a while now. Is it just me or does the engine oil need topping up less when using it? That is what i've found anyway


How can it stop an engine from using oil?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I know it sounds mad, but that was my first thought too. I thought I was imagining it, but there was a period last year where I just got shell standard fuel and the car seemed to go through oil at a faster rate. not abnormally faster, but noticeable

It just so happened that the other day I was talking to somebody else about VPower. He said the same thing about the oil even before I mentioned anything about it. 

I can't make sense of it in my head. I just know I top up the oil less frequently when using Vpower


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've used V-Power a few times in my 1.2 Corsa & have found that I only get slightly better performance out of it (quicker acceleration) but not so much MPG.

Morrisons petrol is better for MPG but Shell is better for performance.

Now that I'm onto a 1.4 TSI Golf as of next week it'll be interesting to see how that compares using both Morrisons & Shell V-Power.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Update since I last posted on this thread.

I now have a 1.4 TSI Golf & full tanked it yesterday with Shell V-Power & only notice (currrently) a difference in MPG which I do tend to get a bit more when using Shell as opposed to Morrisons.

My 'test' from a run on the motorway in my car yesterday & I managed to get this out of a full tank sat at approximately 65MPH with cruise control on.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Update since I last posted on this thread.
> 
> I now have a 1.4 TSI Golf & full tanked it yesterday with Shell V-Power & only notice (currrently) a difference in MPG which I do tend to get a bit more when using Shell as opposed to Morrisons.


Thats a good average their! My 1.4TSI averages 25-30 in the city and the best ive ever got it was 40 once on a long constant 50mph cruise control always ran on momentum 99

I do find i get a better average off the 99 though


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

LukeWS said:


> Thats a good average their! My 1.4TSI averages 25-30 in the city and the best ive ever got it was 40 once on a long constant 50mph cruise control always ran on momentum 99
> 
> I do find i get a better average off the 99 though


Cheers mate. :thumb:

That's not too bad around the city for your TSI either & 40mpg aint too bad on a long run (although if we're honest it could be slightly better!)


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Cheers mate. :thumb:
> 
> That's not too bad around the city for your TSI either & 40mpg aint too bad on a long run (although if we're honest it could be slightly better!)


Haha yeah mostly rush hour driving lately its a killer  i do want to try a test like you have around 65 on the motorway will try some time see how i get on 

But with these engines you start to wonder about the oil average consumption to think I'm about 700MPL :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

LukeWS said:


> Haha yeah mostly rush hour driving lately its a killer  i do want to try a test like you have around 65 on the motorway will try some time see how i get on
> 
> But with these engines you start to wonder about the oil average consumption to think I'm about 700MPL :lol:


Just remember & pump up your tyres to the correct pressure as that can also help with your fuel economy if your doing your test.

My TSI I have found has only needed a slight oil top up recently at around 5,000 miles - only a small drop of oil by that I mean.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Just remember & pump up your tyres to the correct pressure as that can also help with your fuel economy if your doing your test.
> 
> My TSI I have found has only needed a slight oil top up recently at around 5,000 miles - only a small drop of oil by that I mean.


Ahh your a lucky one then i personally have put 5L in the first year of owning it then after the first service in november it needed another litre in january this was al under 9k miles lol does oil affect the mpg at all i have no idea where engines are concerned i just know to keep a eye on that dipstick! Haha


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've no idea tbh if the oil affects the mpg but if I had to say then I would say it doesn't affect it. 

I'm really pleased with my 1.4 TSI (122bhp) engine, such a nippy thing.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I've no idea tbh if the oil affects the mpg but if I had to say then I would say it doesn't affect it.
> 
> I'm really pleased with my 1.4 TSI (122bhp) engine, such a nippy thing.


Haha yeah i see no difference bit to risky to run a high v low oil test haha!

Yeah i agree their I've seen the engine nocked a lot but i cant complain about mine great nippy little thing with enough power to keep me happy


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Use V-Power all the time in my ED30 but VW recomend 98 ron & above.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I did the whole V Power thing in my diesel Civic for a good few months going through a tank a week.

Fuel economy improved very marginally and acceleration a little bit smoother but nothing you'd notice unless you drove the car regularly.

Just not practical for me to go in search of it anymore though so I run regular now.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I never use anything else...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've tried a few different super unleaded fuels over the last couple of years and V Power is probably the best IMO.

In a 1.2 you don't really notice much in terms of performance, and between each super unleaded I've used the MPG is pretty much the same but the smoothness of the car really improves using 99 RON and V Power I'd say was slightly smoother than Tesco Momentum.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

That's all i use.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i have binned V power off and gone back to standard diesel.didnt notice anything in the long run and now diesel has shot up i wont be paying for vpower.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I normally use momentum 99, and if not its v-power. I used normal one time accidentally, and it ran like a bag of spanners and killed an O2 sensor (maybe coincidence). I think it's on bigger petrol engines or tuned turbos where you really see a difference, and I think the diesel v-power is just cleaning additives mainly.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I've only got a 1.4T engine in my Astra GTC but I'm positive it feels smoother and a bit more eager accelerating with V-power unleaded.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I only use vpower in my 2.0cdti, its not been run on anything else... I'm positive it gives better mpg & performance


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> I only use vpower in my 2.0cdti, its not been run on anything else... I'm positive it gives better mpg & performance


I use Millers Diesel Ecomax in our dervs, never seen a difference between that and V-Power or Ultimate diesel, saves a lot too.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

millns84 said:


> I use Millers Diesel Ecomax in our dervs, never seen a difference between that and V-Power or Ultimate diesel, saves a lot too.


How much is it? Using vpower over regular fuel is only about £4 a tank more?!?

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> How much is it? Using vpower over regular fuel is only about £4 a tank more?!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


About a tenner per 500ml bottle, a bit more in Halfrauds. 1ml per litre so it goes quite far. :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

millns84 said:


> About a tenner per 500ml bottle, a bit more in Halfrauds. 1ml per litre so it goes quite far. :thumb:


£65 for 5lts


----------

